# My Icelandic lambs



## greenmulberry (Apr 16, 2014)

This is my first year with sheep and only one of my ewes was bred, so here are both 


 my babies from this year!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2014)

gah! Adorable.

Icelandics are my fairytale sheep. I've always wanted them but will never get them.


----------



## greenmulberry (Apr 16, 2014)

Why can't you have any icies?


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2014)

Originally ( years ago) I couldn't find any breeders. When I did find one she wouldn't sell to 4-Her's or FFA kids. Although the next week she was advertising starting flocks in the paper.

Now they are just to small. We like BIG sheep.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 16, 2014)

greenmulberry congrats on the twins!!  Last year was my first year and I had two singles.  This year I've had one single and one set of twins so far, one ewe left to lamb.  Yours look nice and sturdy and happy, they must be so much fun to watch  

brownsheep - too bad that breeder wouldn't sell to 4-h or FFA.  I know they're small but for me they're a great size.


----------



## greenmulberry (Apr 17, 2014)

Norse, I was fortunate to find a good breeder that was selling off her flock and getting out of the business.  She had this wonderful momma sheep who had easily twinned 4 times before, so I snatched her up. She is the best mother!!! The only thing is, I didn't know if I wanted horns or not, so I bought both horned and polled, and now I think it would be better to just have the horned, but not a mixed flock. Here is another picture.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 17, 2014)

They're so pretty! I love the lambs' little ringlets!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

greenmulberry said:


> This is my first year with sheep and only one of my ewes was bred, so here are both View attachment 3134 my babies from this year!


What gender is the black one <3


----------



## greenmulberry (Apr 21, 2014)

They are both ewes. 

And for sale if anyone is interested!


----------

